
America’s Electric Grid Has a Vulnerable Back Door–and Russia Walked Through It - laurex
https://www.wsj.com/articles/americas-electric-grid-has-a-vulnerable-back-doorand-russia-walked-through-it-11547137112
======
Latteland
The central issue time and time again is infected documents sent via email to
vulnerable operating systems (95%+ windows probably), a little mac, android,
ios maybe. So let's block that please. If all these places used chromeos and
google docs they would block all these attacks. Add another layer by requring
2 phase auth like yubikeys (not text messages please, too easily hacked).

------
laurex
[https://outline.com/3BxDdG](https://outline.com/3BxDdG)

------
ohiovr
Can social engineering be stopped with hardware keys? Or would attackers
figure that out too?

